# 2019 Mount Diablo Challenge



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

OK I know this forum has finally turned into a ghost town, but...

Anybody ride the Diablo Challenge this year? It was my first go at it and I had a great time. Wondering how it compared to years past.


----------

